# Kentucky Wildcats fire cheerleading coaches after hazing, nudity probe



## MrJokerRager (May 19, 2020)

https://www.foxnews.com/sports/kentucky-wildcats-cheerleading-hazing-nudity-probe
		


http://archive.md/lXkCi
The University of Kentucky, which has won 24 national cheerleading titles in the last 35 years, fired all of its coaches on Monday following an investigation into allegations of hazing and nudity.

Head coach Jomo Thompson and assistants Ben Head, Spencer Clan and Kelsey LaCroix were let go after a three-month probe into the program revealed they failed to oversee off-campus events that included hazing, alcohol use and public nudity.

“A commitment we make and renew every day at the University of Kentucky is that the success of our students is at the center of everything that we do. But for that sentiment to be more than words, we must always act in ways that honor that commitment — especially when we discover rare instances where those who supervise and guide our students don’t meet the standards of integrity we expect of each other. This is one of those times,” university President Eli Capilouto said in a statement.

“The University of Kentucky has built the nation’s premier collegiate cheerleading program. But regrettably, the integrity of the program has been compromised by inappropriate behavior by some squad members on off-campus trips and by lax oversight by the program’s coaches and adviser.”

The investigation also found “lax oversight and poor judgment” by longtime primary adviser T. Lynn Williamson, Kentucky’s principal deputy general counsel. He retired days after learning of the investigation and was ordered to have no contact with the squad.

The investigation discovered that the activities occurred in the summer of 2019 during a retreat at a Kentucky lake and cheerleading camp in Tennessee. Some cheerleaders reportedly performed gymnastics routines that included hurling teammates into the lake “while either topless or bottomless within view of some of the coaches.”

Alcohol use was also prevalent during the retreat and coaches failed to confiscate the items, according to the report. Some members needed medical treatment for intoxication. Some cheerleaders were also urged to perform lewd chants and wear outfits without underwear. No sexual assault or sexual misconduct occurred during the trips, the investigation found.

“The adviser and the coaches failed to stop a culture of hazing, alcohol use, and public nudity at off-campus activities where they were present,” Eli N. Monday, the school’s executive vice president for finance and administration, said in a statement. “Our students deserve more responsible leadership and the University of Kentucky demands it.”

The probe included interviews with more than 60 squad members.

The athletic department will now take control of the cheerleading program and be led by associate director Sandy Bell. The search for a new coach will be led by Bell.


----------



## Celebrate Nite (May 19, 2020)

So let me get this straight...

2019 in the summer University does hazing that involved cheerleaders getting nude.  Apparently the coaches were involved as well
Fast forward to now, where yesterday these coaches were fired for something that took place practicallya year ago
Now the cheerleading program will be controlled by a crusty old hag
Regardless on what you feel about hazing, this reeks of bullshit and conspiracy and the same shit we've seen countless of times by many other universities.  Why NOW?  Why not last year at the time when all of this was actually happening if this was such a big deal and people had a problem with it?


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 19, 2020)

> they failed to oversee off-campus events that included hazing, alcohol use and public nudity.


how the fuck are school coaches supposed to oversee what the students are doing away from campus lol


----------



## Angry Shoes (May 19, 2020)

Based Jomo


----------



## murgatroid (May 19, 2020)

DumbDude42 said:


> how the fuck are school coaches supposed to oversee what the students are doing away from campus lol


Because they were there when it happened.

"Some cheerleaders reportedly performed gymnastics routines that included hurling teammates into the lake “while either topless or bottomless *within view of some of the coaches.*”


----------



## AutismGeorge999 (May 19, 2020)

Goddammit you coach idiots, this isn't a fucking hentai!


----------



## XYZpdq (May 19, 2020)

It's college, lighten up.


----------



## Blacklight (May 19, 2020)

Who the fuck cares? No one was hurt, it's just a bunch of drunk chicks throwing one another into a lake half naked, big fucking deal.


----------



## FaramirG (May 19, 2020)

If you're going to fire college coaches for students getting drunk and swimming naked then every coach in the country might as well hand in his resignation letter now.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (May 19, 2020)

Blacklight said:


> just a bunch of drunk chicks throwing one another into a lake half naked


America - or at least Kentucky - is still Puritan at heart.


----------



## Y2K Baby (May 19, 2020)

murgatroid said:


> Because they were there when it happened.
> 
> "Some cheerleaders reportedly performed gymnastics routines that included hurling teammates into the lake “while either topless or bottomless *within view of some of the coaches.*”


Their methods, while unconventional, worked.


----------



## MrJokerRager (May 19, 2020)

Y2K Baby said:


> Their methods, while unconventional, worked.


Well now they can go back to irrelevancy. Their girls are pretty plain looking compared to like Arizona State or USC or even the UC schools.


----------



## Orion Balls (May 19, 2020)

Women will tear each other down faster than men every day of the week. You think fraternal organizations are weird? They have nothing on "sister societies."


----------



## Spiteful Crow (May 19, 2020)

This is just more rage from jealous feminists


----------



## murgatroid (May 19, 2020)

Coleman Francis said:


> None of this is even bad. In fact, it sounds like they had a lot of fun. Calling it hazing is ridiculous, they were just tossing eachother into lakes with their cheerleading skills, that sounds like a blast. Oh and drinking, adults drinking on a camping trip. That's what got the entire innocent coaching staff of their award winning cheer squad fired. I hope they never win another tournament for that lame university administration.



"Some members needed medical treatment for intoxication."

Alcohol poisoning isn't fun. That's probably what set the whole investigation off. The school probably interrogated and threatened the girls and they snitched on themselves.


----------



## Dom Cruise (May 19, 2020)

What's college without a little drunkenness and public nudity?

I hate how tight assed society is becoming.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (May 19, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> I hate how tight assed society is becoming.


Knowing how America loves the pendulum cycle @Syaoran Li mentioned, maybe society could get free-spirited (hopefully in a good way) in a future where there's a swing away from "wokeness"?

(but then there could be a swing back to prudish "woke" again)


----------



## FaramirG (May 19, 2020)

It's funny how we have video evidence of the Kentucky men's basketball team hazing a freshman, Anthony Davis was spanked by his teammates as a freshman in the locker room. I don't remember anyone getting fired for that. But some drunk cheerleaders push each other into a lake and it's open season on the whole program.


----------



## Kiwi Lime Pie (May 19, 2020)

Coleman Francis said:


> Oh and drinking, adults drinking on a camping trip. That's what got the coaching staff of this award winning, extraordinary cheer squad fired.


I think the biggest issue is that most college freshmen through juniors are under 21, which means any of them drinking is automatically underage/illegal drinking -- something colleges have cracked down on more over the years. The fact some of them had to be treated for intoxication-related issues only made matters worse. Look at the fraternities that have had their charters revoked over underage drinking in recent years. Furthermore, the fact some of the coaches were male probably looked bad as well in terms of them being around partially-nude female athletes.

Had it just been cheerleaders goofing off and being in the water partially clothed with no males around, it might have been less of a big deal or even a nothingburger. Any sort of team-building camp has some sort of spontaneously goofy or silly activity happen; it's part of the camp experience. So long as nothing illegal or inappropriate happens, it shouldn't be a big deal.

While a combination of underage drinking and mixed nudity are huge concerns in today's college environment, I have to share @SSF2T Old User 's sentiment as to why this wasn't brought up sooner. A three-month probe as reported in the OP suggests this wasn't reported until nine months after the incident. Why was there that much of a gap?

If anything positive came from this, it's that nothing sexually inappropriate took place. I almost wonder if the university hated having to admit that.

The times sure have changed. During my first year of college, the men's basketball team went on a road trip where the home team's cheerleaders would regularly rent rooms at the same hotel visiting teams stayed at and try to sleep with the visiting team's players the night before the scheduled game. I'm pretty sure that would never fly in today's environment.


----------

